# Is Neoprene a suitable material for a gasket immeresed in gasoline?



## Hoodoo Valley

I've implimented a great fix for my generator gas tank but wondered if neoprene would hold up to gasoline or should I use something like cork?


----------



## dbear

If you can believe the internet, you should be fine.
Info on neoprene


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I'm going for it then! Thanks for the link.


----------

